# Stern to get a boat load of shares



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

http://today.reuters.com/news/newsa...TRIDST_0_MEDIA-SIRIUS-STERN-URGENT.XML&rpc=11


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't understand how they think that guy is worth anywhere near the money they are giving him, and I have sirius stock!


----------

